

Kevin Smith Film Builds Buzz with Medical Marijuana Tie-In - cityzen
http://variety.com/2014/film/news/kevin-smith-film-builds-buzz-with-medical-marijuana-tie-in-1201299132/

======
fideloper
Nothing like a good tie-in to sell your product. Might just be genius. There's
a growth hack right there.

~~~
cityzen
Thanks for helping with the sweet bee syrup!

